# puting twrp on kindle fire using kindle utility's... i need help



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

ok so im trying to put twrp on my kindle useing kindle utilitys and when i start the process and it tells the kindle to go into fast boot it wont...(idk if this affects it or not)i used diffrent drivers then the ones i used to root it becouse my lap top wouldnet reqonize my kindle. anyone have a clue?


----------



## DrPepperLives (Aug 2, 2011)

Are you usimg the drivers that come in the zip with the utility? If so you can try uninstalling and reinstalling the drivers.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using RootzWiki


----------



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

no I'm not. i had to use different drivers becouse my lap top wont reconize my kindle in adb if i use the ones that came with the program. i had to root it useing my old desktop for the same reason that windows 7 dosent like those drivers


----------



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

i got it working. all i needed to do was wipe my system (factory reset) and then it worked


----------



## bbc0 (Jan 8, 2012)

Are the drivers floating around for this designed for Win XP or Win 7, or does it matter?


----------



## demond55 (Dec 27, 2011)

For me it didnt work on windows 7 bit some people have ben able to get it to work so i depends on yourbcomputer. If you cant get it to work windows 7 then try an xp computer or find drivers that wol work on windows seven


----------



## skourg3 (Nov 25, 2011)

For what it's worth, sometimes when people use the driver install script it flakes out. Windows will show it as an ADB device but ADB won't see it. The solution I've found to this is right click on it in device manager, click uninstall driver, and when the window pops up asking if you want to delete the drivers _do not_ delete theme. Then unplug/replug or else scan for hardware changes. Windows should see it again as an ADB device and now ADB will see it.


----------

